# Breech Coding



## amylis1 (May 2, 2013)

Hello everyone.

I need a dx code for a pediatric hip  ultrasound of BABY that was a breech delivery.


No evidence of subluxation.

Thank you


----------



## jmcpolin (May 2, 2013)

763.0


----------

